

Viva the PCB - beeker
http://www.rekeeb.com/2009/12/01/viva-the-pcb/

======
joshu
so this is like expressPCB + a sharing platform? i guess that's interesting.
Not terribly new, though...

There's a lot of spelling mistakes in the original article, and it's bit
incoherent.

